# USU Thread



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here in a couple weeks we will know for sure which team is the best in the state, but us Aggie fans already know. :mrgreen: I have been looking at the schedule and it is very realistic that they could get 10 wins. I think BYU and San Jose State will be very tough games, but will be wins for the Aggies. I know it sounds weird to say San Jose State is looking good, but they only have a close loss to Stanford. The other loss in my opinion is to Louisiana Tech. So what do you all say. Also if they go 10-2, will they get into the top 25? What kind of a bowl game? 

Now saying all of that, they are still USU and I wouldn't be surprised if they lose one or two games that they had no business losing.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

As much as I'd love to see that I don't think it will realistically happen. LA Tech is still unbeaten and destroyed Illinois, unfortunately I think yBu will beat us, San Diego State will give us a run for our money, and after the last few years seeing how creative we can be to lose the close games I think realistically we'll finish with 7-8 wins. I hope I'm wrong on that though.
Our secondary is pretty weak when put against good passing teams and I think that'll be more apparent as the season goes on and teams pick up on it. Another scary area is if Chuckie gets hurt we fall back to a third string corner that runs the wildcat. Sounds like Kennedy is out indefinitely.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I am wearing a USU shirt and a BYU hat tonight. My son is in Aggie gear and my daughter has her Cougars shirt on. Grandpa is wearing an Aggies shirt and matching shorts. It's on!


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Go Aggies!!!!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well...not the game I thought it would be. Both teams are evenly matched. USU was just one big play from winning it. It's going to be interesting to watch what both BYU and USU do with the rest of their schedule.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think what we learned is that the three teams are VERY evenly matched this year. USU beat Utah in overtime. Utah beat BYU when BYU clanged a field goal. And BYU wins a 6-3 dual. Everyone of those games could have swayed another direction by one play. 

Clearly, none are national contenders or top level teams. But the programs all appear to be healthy, improving, and what I like - all three coaches are running good, clean, and honest programs with the upmost integrity. That is quite commendable in my book.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I think what we learned is that the three teams are VERY evenly matched this year. USU beat Utah in overtime. Utah beat BYU when BYU clanged a field goal. And BYU wins a 6-3 dual. Everyone of those games could have swayed another direction by one play.
> 
> Clearly, none are national contenders or top level teams. But the programs all appear to be healthy, improving, and what I like - all three coaches are running good, clean, and honest programs with the upmost integrity. That is quite commendable in my book.


Very well said. BYU has the best defense, I would say USU has the best offense.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Saturday's game against San Jose will be huge. San Jose is looking great this year with beating Fresno State, San Diego State, and Navy all on the road they'll come in on fire. They dang near beat #21 Stanford at Stanford as well. Our offense needs to get back on track, last week was painful to watch. BYU's defense was solid, but I expected more out of USU to move the ball.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> Here in a couple weeks we will know for sure which team is the best in the state, but us Aggie fans already know. :mrgreen: I have been looking at the schedule and it is very realistic that they could get 10 wins. I think BYU and San Jose State will be very tough games, but will be wins for the Aggies. I know it sounds weird to say San Jose State is looking good, but they only have a close loss to Stanford. The other loss in my opinion is to Louisiana Tech. So what do you all say. Also if they go 10-2, will they get into the top 25? What kind of a bowl game?
> 
> Now saying all of that, they are still USU and I wouldn't be surprised if they lose one or two games that they had no business losing.


Awesome prediction Jahan, right on the money! I was starting to lose faith in that LA Tech game. Being able to hold on and close that game out is a huge accomplishment for the program. I'm a little torn on them going to the Potato Bowl again this year. Being in the top 25 you'd think they should be playng in a more notorious bowl but it is nice being able to get all the fans somewhere as close as Boise. It'd be great to win the bowl game and ice the cake on a great season. A great year to be in Aggie football fan! (Finally!)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It was and is a great year but they didn't play well offensively Sat. Pretty ugly


----------

